# Balabanov vs Ellis DVD's



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

What do you prefer
Ivan Balabanov Video Series "Obedience with out Conflict" from Canine Training Systems

or the Michael Ellis series available from Leerburg

I don't know why I'm not asked for poll questions?
Lets keep it simple. One reply per poster please. Which do you prefer and why

My vote is ME. More user friendly, clearer explanations, more examples/demos


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Good question! Never gave it much thought :lol:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

no contest - Lady Gaga gets my vote.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> no contest - Lady Gaga gets my vote.


I almost spewed my drink everywhere laughing dude that is funny stuff man!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

That is funny cause i picture Thomas putting on lipstick and shining his boots while he makes a hitlist based on opinions here!
He's the number one fan


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

http://celebrities.ninemsn.com.au/s...ubsectionid=155160&subsectionname=gagaoutfits


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

blahahahahahahahahahaha - President of the fan club!

Aren't Ellis and Balabanov part of this forum? Ask them which one they like


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> http://celebrities.ninemsn.com.au/s...ubsectionid=155160&subsectionname=gagaoutfits


That woman fell out of the ugly tree and hit every brach on the way down! I don't care who you are she is just odd and ugly :-o


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

She is not famous cause of her looks, it's her talent as a music artist, sheesh.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> She is not famous cause of her looks, it's her talent as a music artist, sheesh.


Dude thanks for setting me straight 

Maybe they could use her music for the videos!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Or the public face of CTS and leerburg.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

wonder if they will start a bidding war.

This all seems so wrong somehow???


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Dude your killing me! So since we have hijacked Thomas Thread who is your vote for?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

A lady gaga pooch clothing line.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Vote??????


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

hahahahahahha blahahahahhahahaha hahahahahahah blahahahhaha! I better stop before I get in trouble and piss Thomas off!


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Vote??????


Wasn't this about voting on our favourite dog video guy?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Thomas sorry about the derailment, will cast my vote once i seen the latest vid.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm a SCH guy so my vote is with Ivan - sorry Thomas just having fun man.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Shane, who do you think Thomas will vote for? wild guess at it.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I think we should open some more lines for polling, they must be jammed with all the people trying to vote at the same time.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh I don't know it will be close too close to call! ahhahahah


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i will vote, but before i do I want everyone to know in advance mine will be better than either of those guys because mine is titled "Best of Ivan Michael and Cesar"...... and i'd like to add it has been superbly done with stunning CG and other added audio and video effects, including some never seen b4 clips of Lady Gaga imitating a J Jackson bra drop ... my only holdup right now are the small problems my legal team is having since a couple of those guys got wind of it and got a hold of a bootlegged copy and are bitching and complaining about copyright infringements and other pissy stuff .... not sure when this will get cleared up, but when it does, any WDF member will get 20% of the online price....at that point any vote will be a no brainer

the legal hassle is going to cost me more than i had budgeted for, but since i also have a nice hefty sum of greenbacks coming my way soon from this confidential Nigerian inheritance that was left in my name to collect, all is good on this end
- so just be patient a little while longer and trust me ...


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Rick would you say it's going to be more like a compilation, tribute or concept album?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

bite suits designed by Lady Gaga


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I guess the main difference between the two is that Ivan has proved his training, handling skills at international level where as ME has not really done much in high level competition. Other than that they seem pretty similar.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Peter, I would just call it a super knock off ... isn't that what all us so called trainers are anyway ?

there's only a few great ones ... and it's all genetics 
very few people know the story about when Ivan was in his crib as a baby ..... when he was waving his hands around his parents looked down at him and were startled ... "look, the little guy is already fading his lures and creating tug misses !!"


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Thomas 
re : regarding who has the better videos

one thing fur sure on this forum
no matter how specific your Q's
it's guaranteed you'll get lots of opinions that have nothing to do with em, as well as the best sarcasm i've ever seen on any list ... i was on a harley list for years with some pretty sharp wits, but those guys were not even in the same league compared to WDF  ROTF

re: " I guess the main difference between the two is that Ivan has proved his training, handling skills at international level where as ME has not really done much in high level competition. Other than that they seem pretty similar.
?????comparing videos shows that?????


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I am not attracted to either one of them personally...
With or without the dew rags...


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

rick smith said:


> re: " I guess the main difference between the two is that Ivan has proved his training, handling skills at international level where as ME has not really done much in high level competition. Other than that they seem pretty similar.
> ?????comparing videos shows that?????


 In the Uncut and Unrated version of Ivans last DVD he calls out Ellis and smack talks him.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

and they should each have their dogs with em nose to nose on a split screen ...separated by that MacMann dude fm WWF with a tug mike in his hand


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i'm so tired, depressed and pissed off tonight anything is better than talking dogs b4 i crash and burn :-(


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> I guess the main difference between the two is that Ivan has proved his training, handling skills at international level where as ME has not really done much in high level competition. Other than that they seem pretty similar.


Well said!
Ivan has done it in a sport that is a 1000 times bigger and has been to the top multiple times, as well as people he trains with down in Florida!
Some people don't need to prove anything, they just smile and talk nice!
Let's be serious, how many people compete at the level 3 Mondio in the USA? I don't believe ME has won the US Mondio and there was what 5 or 6 dogs entered? :-\". I believe ME just titled his first dog to a 3 in Mondio within the last few years!
How many people did Ivan beat with the World Championship wins


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Well, my vote is DEFINITELY for a Lady Gaga inspired bite suit in the next Micheal Ellis Video! FABULOUS!!!!! Ivan can wear the suit.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7izJggqCoA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

O.P.:_ "Lets keep it simple. One reply per poster please. Which do you prefer and why."_


----------

